# Looking to power 4 15" Dayton Ultimax DVC. iNuke 3000 or QSC PLX 3402?



## AutoDelphi (Jul 23, 2014)

I am almost finished my home theater!!! Finally!! 

I am looking to buy an amp to power 4 15" Dayton Ultimax in a sealed box. I am currently looking at 3 amps and wondering the follow:

iNuke 3000
QSC PLX 3402
Crown XTi 4000


Is the QSC PLX3402 or Crown XTi 4000 amp a good amp for driving subs? 
Which amp would be better for driving subs?
Does the DSP on the Crown XTi 4000 work in mono mode and suitable for EQ in the low range?
Is 3000 watts enough power for 4 15's or am I under powered? 
Is 3000 wats enough power for 2 15's?

Thank you very much for everyone's help...


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

AutoDelphi said:


> I am almost finished my home theater!!! Finally!!
> 
> I am looking to buy an amp to power 4 15" Dayton Ultimax in a sealed box. I am currently looking at 3 amps and wondering the follow:
> 
> ...


1) Either would probably be fine.
2) See #1
3) Not sure but probably, and Yes
4 & 5) Depends on the size of the room, placement, personal preference, sensitivity of the sub etc... but probably.

I own a Crown XTi 2002 so I'm a bit biased. It has plenty of power, is super quiet (the iNuke and QSC might need fan mods, this point is moot if your equipment is in a separate room), and I like having the DSP option for PEQ's generated by REW.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I've had a Crown XLS running 2 JL Audio's and never had a problem... The DSP functions are very useful and simple. I also have 2 of the Dayton 15's in another system and will upgrade my current amp to a Crown XLS also, probably the 2500... My question is how are you going to wire your subs to get a 4 ohm load ? I guess at 2 ohms per coil, each woofer could be wired down to 1 ohm , giving you 4 one ohm speakers ... and @ 800 watt rating per woofer your probably not going to over / under power it... 

If and when your ready for the Ultimate sub test, use the first 1:30 min of "The Edge of Tommorow".

Hope you post some pics of your sub setup.


----------

